# most of the new avr receivers? no cd input



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi all I've found out recently that most of the new AVR Receiver don't come with a *CD* input? this maybe happening for some time now, but I just found that out after purchasing one of the new Harman kardon receivers. (it recommend an analog input for CD that doesn't assigned to a video) 

I just wanted to get a feedback from some of the guys that own a late model Onkyo,Harman Kardon, or other receivers that doesn't have an assigned CD input (whats y'all opinion on the SQ in stereo using the analog input)..... that said everything else is great about these receivers compare to my Pioneer VSX-72 & 82 they :hsd: thanks for you response.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think what is happening is that with most newer receivers (even my Onkyo) they give you the option to assign any input a name other then what it is given by default. Also most people now a days use there DVD or even BluRay player to play CDs some like myself even use iPods etc to play music.


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks "tony that was a fast response!! and I see what your saying. as I used the SRS music modes on this harman Kardon AVR-3600 and its really Amazing I cant believe my old Cd's could have sounded so good??!! but its a different story using a CD player through the Analog input. its really not a big deal' but if I could get some response from (members who utilized these receivers in stereo/analog modes with *a CD player *sometimes)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have my two channel system CD player hooked up to my Yamaha upstairs using analog as the DACs in the CD player are better than the ones in the Yamaha. It works very well this way. Keep in mind that it has to be converted to analog before it hits the amplification section no matter what so at some point it goes through a DAC so it depends on what unit does a better job, the CD player or the receiver. If its a mid to high end receiver then its a good possibility that the receiver will do a better job however if you payed a premium for the CD/DVD player it most likely will be better.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> I think what is happening is that with most newer receivers (even my Onkyo) they give you the option to assign any input a name other then what it is given by default. Also most people now a days use there DVD or even BluRay player to play CDs some like myself even use iPods etc to play music.


What Tony said.:bigsmile:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I didn't even realize this was a changing trend in the AVR industry; my Onkyo 605 has a dedicated CD analog input. Of course, digital inputs can be assigned too. I think it's what's been suggested here, that brand-spanking-new models may be totally assignable for whatever input you want to use and for what, and that many are using their primary video device (Blu-ray/DVD player) for CD playback, in addition to iPODS and such.

For me, there is NOTHING like an outboard dedicated CD player/changer for music, and I will have it no other way -- hence, I have set up a separate two channel audio rig that can accommodate my Marantz CD changer. However, all the Onkyo AVRs I have used did offer a CD input...


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> I have my two channel system CD player hooked up to my Yamaha upstairs using analog as the DACs in the CD player are better than the ones in the Yamaha. It works very well this way. Keep in mind that it has to be converted to analog before it hits the amplification section no matter what so at some point it goes through a DAC so it depends on what unit does a better job, the CD player or the receiver. If its a mid to high end receiver then its a good possibility that the receiver will do a better job however if you payed a premium for the CD/DVD player it most likely will be better.


This is good info -- although there are some times, like in my current situation, where you have no choice but to use the analog ins/outs of gear. What I mean is, my Onkyo TX-8555 receiver doesn't have any digital inputs, so I have to hook up my Marantz CD changer via its analog outs, so the changer's DAC's are ALWAYS being used. Just the way it is.

You know what I meant to ask you, Tony? Is that Yamaha receiver in your two channel setup a stereo model?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Osage_Winter said:


> You know what I meant to ask you, Tony? Is that Yamaha receiver in your two channel setup a stereo model?


Sadly no, The Yamaha RXV995 (top of the line in 1999) is just my old Home theater receiver that I replaced with my current Onkyo 805. It works fairly well as I usually just leave it in stereo mode with all effects off.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Sadly no, The Yamaha RXV995 (top of the line in 1999) is just my old Home theater receiver that I replaced with my current Onkyo 805. It works fairly well as I usually just leave it in stereo mode with all effects off.


Gotcha.

Well, you didn't really have to say "sadly"...I am sure that thing rocks in stereo mode!

I just thought that maybe we could have discussed it in my other stereo receiver thread if it were a stereo receiver...:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I did have a Carver Receiver 6250 that I sold about 3 years ago, It was just amazing however I needed the cash and I knew it would fetch more than my Yamaha so i sold it:crying:.
The 6250 was Bob carvers last and most powerful receiver he made with a magnetic field amplifire with 180watts per ch at 8ohms I can talk about that if you wish :bigsmile:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> I did have a Carver Receiver 6250 that I sold about 3 years ago, It was just amazing however I needed the cash and I knew it would fetch more than my Yamaha so i sold it:crying:.
> The 6250 was Bob carvers last and most powerful receiver he made with a magnetic field amplifire with 180watts per ch at 8ohms I can talk about that if you wish :bigsmile:


LOL -- okay; yeah, I always wanted to demo Carver stuff but never got a chance. I know their amps were even popular with mobile DJs at one point, they were so powerful. 

Did you use that Carver for two channel music listening?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

see reply here as not to derail this topic.


----------

